# Why are MLB/MLBPA and VF Imagewear/Majestic able to sell imports?



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm curious as to how particularly the MLBPA is able to license and deal with VF Imagewear (parent company of Majestic) who is then having the apparel made overseas.

What happened to the golden union rule of any union goods being made in a union shop in the USA from Made In USA materials?

Why do the supposed rough and rugged, blue collar and pro USA union workers in New York, Boston, Detroit, etc. buy and wear this imported crap that is being pimped out by another union?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

rawbhaze said:


> I'm curious as to how particularly the MLBPA is able to license and deal with VF Imagewear (parent company of Majestic) who is then having the apparel made overseas.


When Majestic took on the exclusive license, all Authentic Collection products had to be made domestically. That was a major reason why Majestic got the exclusive license. In fact, they were contractually obligated to produce the uniforms in Majestic facilities in PA. I'm not sure if imported materials were allowed, but the cut and sew work had to be done domestically. But that original contract expired in 2009, they are now in the extended deal which was negotiated by VF. So I'm not sure if the same rules apply.



rawbhaze said:


> What happened to the golden union rule of any union goods being made in a union shop in the USA from Made In USA materials?


Licensees are free to produce the goods anywhere they want. The licensor can place restrictions if they want, but I don't believe MLB does.



rawbhaze said:


> Why do the supposed rough and rugged, blue collar and pro USA union workers in New York, Boston, Detroit, etc. buy and wear this imported crap that is being pimped out by another union?


Most people are probably able to create a separation between the unions they support and the team apparel they wear. I'm sure there are people who care enough to only wear Made in USA clothes. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who buy team jerseys without ever looking at where it's made.

There would be a bit of irony of someone wanting a Mariano Rivera jersey, but would only wear it if it were Made in USA. (For anyone not getting the irony, Mariano Rivera is from Panama).


----------

